# non-vintage seats?



## 58mark (Sep 28, 2010)

i'm considering ideas for a resto mod daily driver lemans.
i'd like to get some cloth buckets...living in texas makes you avoid leather and vinyl like the plaugue...

has anybody ever adapted front and back seats from another, modern car for use in the 68-72 a bodies?

or...are there after market seats covers (not slip ons) available for these seats?


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I think Legendary will make you a nice set.......


----------



## 58mark (Sep 28, 2010)

It might come down to having something recovered, or putting cloth covers over the original seats, but It was just a thought that I might be able to put modern, form fitting seats in the lemans.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

You can do that also.....I am putting leather seats from a 2006 GTO in mine....an easy swap.


----------



## 58mark (Sep 28, 2010)

If I was looking at or had a GTO I was wanting to mod, those would be the first seats I would look at too, leather or not.

GTO owners tend to be a lot more "stock minded", and I totally respect that, which is the reason I want a Lemans. 

My other car (the 58 impala in my siggy) is totally stock down to using lacquer paint, I'm committed to keep it that way, but for the lemans I'd something I can have a little fun with, be a little creative with, without defacing a work of art like a GTO


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

Eric Animal said:


> You can do that also.....I am putting leather seats from a 2006 GTO in mine....an easy swap.



I put 2005 GTO seats in my 1967 GTO resto-mod and I have never regretted it. (Of course, I kept the old bench seat that it replaced.) Good luck.


----------



## 58mark (Sep 28, 2010)

I've been researching what kind if console to use if I did this... trying to find one that doesn't look too out of place, maybe has a cupholder, and will work with the shifter linkage


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

On the seats, a custom interior builder can make anything you want. It may cost a bit more than the manufactuered covers available but may be worth it.

For a console, look at second gen firebirds. A buddy put a second gen Camaro console in his 1st gen and it fits like a glove and has cupholders...


----------



## 58mark (Sep 28, 2010)

2nd gen has cupholders? that's odd... i have a 3rd gen, and even it doesn't have a cupholder...


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

58mark said:


> 2nd gen has cupholders? that's odd... i have a 3rd gen, and even it doesn't have a cupholder...


You're right, he got a cup holder out of a newer Tahoe and cut out the console for it. Sheesh this "oldtimers" disease sucks...


----------



## 58mark (Sep 28, 2010)

Yeah, I guess I should be worried about things other than a cupholder, but it is or a daily driver...


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

No food or drink allowed in my GTO!!!:shutme


----------



## 58mark (Sep 28, 2010)

Rukee said:


> No food or drink allowed in my GTO!!!:shutme


oh sure, if I was talking about a show quality GTO, I'd be right there with you. This is Lemans Daily driver, and I have a wife and two kids. No drinks isn't realistic...

I found a couplke of interesting pages about modding A-bodies this way... see what you all think
Picasa Web Albums - Rok - Chevelle inte...

http://www.chevelles.com/forums/showthread.php?t=236229&page=2


----------



## 58mark (Sep 28, 2010)

OH my...

Hate the painted rear bumper

Don't like the Aqua..

but WOW, do I love that interior

Chuck Hamly's '70 Pontiac GTO - Popular Hot Rodding Magazine


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

I'm right there with ya. I like the interior too. The only thing my car has in common with that one is, we have the same floor mats....


----------



## Indecision (Oct 24, 2010)

58mark said:


> OH my...
> 
> Hate the painted rear bumper
> 
> ...


I have to disagree with you on that one... I do like some aspects on it, but it looks too much like a Cavalier or something with Dakota Digital Gauges.

If I had my way, my interior would almost be a recreation of this interior, though I just want to modify the dash, not the center console too.

http://image.highperformancepontiac.com/f/27375925/hppp_1003_10_z+1967_pontiac_gto+dash_pad.jpg

http://www.highperformancepontiac.com/features/hppp_1003_1967_pontiac_gto/photo_08.html


----------



## 58mark (Sep 28, 2010)

ok.. just my opinion.. take it for what it's worth

The dash has an old school vibe, and the door panels are rather ugly, but the seats and console are modern... I think the first car does a better job of tying together the resto mod look, giving you the feeling of a modern cockpit.

That being said, if I saw that car at a car show, my jaw would certainly drop out of respect.


----------



## Indecision (Oct 24, 2010)

I wasn't trying to insult you, just disagreeing. I agree the door panels suck on the car I posted, but I like how the center console and seats look and how the dash is modern with the carbon, gauges, and vents, but have an old feel. It's like a happy medium.


----------



## 58mark (Sep 28, 2010)

No disrespect intended either at your opinon....


----------

